
John Wiegley is the new Emacs maintainer, hints at Code of Conduct - jordigh
https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/emacs-devel/2015-11/msg00117.html
======
sohkamyung
RMS's post confirming it: [
[http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.emacs.devel/193245](http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.emacs.devel/193245)
]

